# ACA Convention



## Mr.Firemouth (May 20, 2007)

There is still time to get ready and go to Atlanta!!!
This is going to be a great show and the Georgia Aquarium is awesome!!!

http://www.aca2008.com/

Make plans to take a trip so that you don't miss out on the best show of the year!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't go unfortunately. There's a good chance I'll be going to the next OCA Extravaganza though...! (I live 2 states over, so I may drive there).

~Ed


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I cannot afford to attend the full convention this year... but I live so close I cannot afford to miss it either!

Thank God for Local Fish Clubs... we are organising day trips to help people get to and from and will most likely stay a night or two at a satilite hotel...

...and I hope to be coming home with some of your Firemouthes


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I really really really wanted to go to this...... I guess I'll make up for by getting a room at the OCA convention


----------



## Mr.Firemouth (May 20, 2007)

For all ACA members!
Please attend the BOT Board meeting on Friday morning so that you can express your support for the ACA forum and the future of the ACA!!!


----------



## Picklefish (Jan 28, 2004)

I am going !! YAY !! Only 20 more hours til I leave, :lol:


----------



## Mr.Firemouth (May 20, 2007)

A must read about the show!!!!!!!!

http://www.tedsfishroom.com/wp/visits/a ... 08-atlanta


----------

